# What's the difference between Crystal malt and Crystal malt?



## gsouth82 (17/7/14)

Confusing title? That's cos I'm a little confused.

I usually buy 250g packs of crystal malt for steeping (cracked and conveniently sized and packaged) for $2.95 from my LHBS.

I noticed they also sell crystal malt milled to order for $3.50/kg. Obviously substantially cheaper than what I'm buying. 

So the questions are:
Are they the same grain?
Does it need to be milled specifically for steeping?
Why the big price difference?

Thanks!


----------



## Forever Wort (17/7/14)

They are probably the same grain. Keep in mind there are different crystal malts based on colour. You could be buying a branded version of the same product they stock for people who want quick purchases of instant spec malts for their kit and extract brews. The milling they offer will be fine for steeping. Keep in mind when ordering malts milled you should give some advance notice and there may be a minimum quantity at a LHBS for purchase.


----------



## Dave70 (17/7/14)

gsouth said:


> (cracked and conveniently sized and packaged)


Pretty much it. 
You sure thats $3.50 per KG for crystal?


----------



## gsouth82 (18/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Pretty much it.
> You sure thats $3.50 per KG for crystal?


http://www.brewerschoice.net.au/html/brewing%20sugars.htm

Pretty sure it is according to their website. That's why I asked. It's a big difference.


----------



## Spiesy (18/7/14)

gsouth said:


> Confusing title? That's cos I'm a little confused.
> 
> I usually buy 250g packs of crystal malt for steeping (cracked and conveniently sized and packaged) for $2.95 from my LHBS.
> 
> ...


You should probably ask them, mate.


----------



## indica86 (18/7/14)

Perhaps the milling is three fiddy


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (13/2/17)

Unsure if this is relevant but here goes anyway, in my neck of the woods they sell Light Crystal Malt for $10 a KG @ the local Bin Inn! hence why i order on-line...Perhaps they have no idea of the going price of malt.


----------

